# The Big Decision



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

Every pet owner hopes their beloved animals will pass away peacefully in their sleep leaving the choice up to god. Sadly, this isn't always the case. Most of the time the big decision is up to the pet owner. The weight of the animal’s life, pain, as well as happiness, is all up to him or her. I had to make this decision last week. My cat was acting strangely so I took him to the vet for a check up just to be on the safe side. Our vet told me it was a result of old age and that it was time to make the big decision. I stood in the veterinary room alone with my cat. I knew what had to be done but the problem was actually saying it out loud. The vet returned and I told her my decision. Toby was such a good boy as they gave him the needle. He didn’t even flinch. I just continued to stroke his head as he purred back. It was almost like he knew and was thankful for the decision I had made for him. I'll never forget him.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm so sorry about your loss. I know how hard it is. I've lost many good animals, both my own and ones I've fostered. You've done the right thing for your cat and I'm sure he's thankful for it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know how hard it is to say those words. My heart is with you. You know that you have done the kindest, most unselfish thing for your pet, but I know your heart aches. I hope you have many happy memories of your lives together. God bless.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

no words can express this, maybe just a


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, we all dread that day.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I was living the story as I was reading and it brought tears. It is incredibly sad but what can be worse than watch a being in pains and not being able to do something about it ..anything just to stop those pains. I am sure he he will always be with you in spirit


----------



## kate (Jun 30, 2003)

It's better that way so the animal doesn't suffer. A friend of my dad's had a really old dog that could barely walk and it would just pee on the house and shake and it really needed to be put to sleep because it was in so much pain but the family didn't want to...


----------



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words. It helped a lot.


----------

